# Another possible 4-H horse



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I like him.
I agree with the trainer to trainer thing, I do not claim to know it all but I can tell within five minutes of talking to someone about horses if they are full of knowledge or full of crap.
Good luck and like I always say, you can always like them or dislike them in the add but until you get face to face you should not make your final judgment.
I learned this ^^^ the hard way.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

sierrams1123 said:


> I like him.
> I agree with the trainer to trainer thing, I do not claim to know it all but I can tell within five minutes of talking to someone about horses if they are full of knowledge or full of crap.
> Good luck and like I always say, you can always like them or dislike them in the add but until you get face to face you should not make your final judgment.
> I learned this ^^^ the hard way.


I realize that ads like this are posted by the trainer to sell. They say what a buyer wants to hear. I tend to go look at a horse with the attitude "what didn't they tell us in the ad?" I know I'm too new at this, and that people who are more knowledgable will treat me as such--they want to sell a horse. I like going with my trainer because she's better at reading between the lines, and seeing what the ad didn't say. I'm getting better at looking at the structure though. Now I need to look at the other stuff too!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

The only thing i can tell is the horse looks waaay downhill in the pics conformation wise.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

At 15' 1", he is pretty tall. Nice looking horse, though. A bit pricey, and too down hill for my likes but I would go see him if you are comfortable with that.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

The background look like it's slightly angled too, so we'll have to see what he looks like in real life. I guess if everything else is good, the downhill build will probably have to be...

As for his price--well, that's asking. She did say best offer, and she's open to a lease for a while too, so we'll see. He's been for sale for a while--it seems like horses have been sitting on the market around here for a while. Most of them that I've looked at in the last month have been for sale since August or September.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

If he's quiet and stays consistent at all 3 gaits, he is definitely worth $3K...he's a registered APHA. So I don't find him overpriced at all. He's worth looking at.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I like this horse! I agree with GotaDun, if he's quiet and consistent take him for a trial. Sounds like your trainer is going with you to see him so I'm sure she'll see give you good feedback if needed. He's also really good looking to boot!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

GotaDunQH said:


> If he's quiet and stays consistent at all 3 gaits, he is definitely worth $3K...he's a registered APHA.


Boy, do I have a truck load of horses I can send to you to resell! I'm not saying that the horse is or isn't worth 3k, but only that she isn't in my area. I can buy horses like her all day long for under $1,000 - maybe $1,250 for a special one.

Look in my barn at Bonnie. 14 years old, been there and done that. She has been a brood mare, winner in local WP classes, and the best trail horse I've owned in a lot of years. Nothing bothers her. I paid well under $1,000 for her this past spring.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Boy, do I have a truck load of horses I can send to you to resell! I'm not saying that the horse is or isn't worth 3k, but only that she isn't in my area. I can buy horses like her all day long for under $1,000 - maybe $1,250 for a special one.
> 
> Look in my barn at Bonnie. 14 years old, been there and done that. She has been a brood mare, winner in local WP classes, and the best trail horse I've owned in a lot of years. Nothing bothers her. I paid well under $1,000 for her this past spring.


Around here, the horses I'm finding for under $2000 are green, sick, or full of issues. So far I've found about 5 3 year olds with 30 days for $1800-$2000. A horse that has training, experience and is in this age range are selling for well over $3000. We'll see what he's like in person. One horse we looked at is completely arena sour, but had no trail experience, same price.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I can only value a horse by my buying area. Since you know your area well and he is the correct price for what he is, I hope it works for you! He certainly is a good looking guy.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Boy, do I have a truck load of horses I can send to you to resell! I'm not saying that the horse is or isn't worth 3k, but only that she isn't in my area. I can buy horses like her all day long for under $1,000 - maybe $1,250 for a special one.
> 
> Look in my barn at Bonnie. 14 years old, been there and done that. She has been a brood mare, winner in local WP classes, and the best trail horse I've owned in a lot of years. Nothing bothers her. I paid well under $1,000 for her this past spring.


Are these horses registered, trained and breed show material? That is what I was getting at in my saying he's worth $3K because he IS breed show material, he has a chance to earn points which (if he's in the Breeders Trust) means money earned....and a check at the end of the year. There is a difference between local and breed show material.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

As being registered and trained - that automatically makes her breed showable. I'm not talking grade horses. I said registered and trained. His price in what I consider my area, which includes much of the East Coast, is high - unless he has points and a strong show record. The horse in question is not saying that it's "show" record is of any consequence - just potential.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> As being registered and trained - that automatically makes her breed showable. I'm not talking grade horses. I said registered and trained. His price in what I consider my area, which includes much of the East Coast, is high - unless he has points and a strong show record. The horse in question is not saying that it's "show" record is of any consequence - just potential.


I'm on the East Coast as well, New England to be exact....and APHA horses in my area with this color and current level of training are going for this price. APHA show horses with points and records are still selling for twice that.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> As being registered and trained - that automatically makes her breed showable. I'm not talking grade horses. I said registered and trained. His price in what I consider my area, which includes much of the East Coast, is high - unless he has points and a strong show record. The horse in question is not saying that it's "show" record is of any consequence - just potential.


Unfortunately, around here, $1500 is not going to buy a horse that my daughter can ride now that has any training. I wish though! I looked at another horse this week that hasn't been ridden in several month, is completely out of shape, and was older, and her asking price was $3500. I'd like to get his price down some, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^and it sounds like to me that your daughter is serious and wants to move up in the show world and in horse flesh. That does take money and spending a little more on a horse, and quite frankly...those horses are worth their price tag. I hope it works out for you....keep me posted!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

GotaDunQH said:


> ^and it sounds like to me that your daughter is serious and wants to move up in the show world and in horse flesh. That does take money and spending a little more on a horse, and quite frankly...those horses are worth their price tag. I hope it works out for you....keep me posted!



I know you and I now your smart as all get out when it comes to horses. How is Syd these days?


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

hey iridehorses where are you from, if you don't mind me asking?
I only ask this because I notice your location states SC but that you stated east coast. 
If it is SC then I would love to move up there, I would love to be able to find horses of that caliber in my area.
Seeing as I live in GA (right under SC) it would not be that far of a move for me. 
I know in my area a WP or EP horse, just for a reg. prospect, rang from 2,000 - 5,000. 
Same price rang for most reg. barrel prospects, heck the cheapest prospect that was really "breed" to run down my way that looked worth anything at all was 4,500.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I know you and I now your smart as all get out when it comes to horses. How is Syd these days?


Hey,I know you too! Sidney is coming 17 now but still kicking it in AQHA WP and earning points. I just bought a filly by My FInal Notice from Texas. She'll be next WP horse, but I will never sell Sid. How's it going with your herd????


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

GotaDunQH said:


> Hey,I know you too! Sidney is coming 17 now but still kicking it in AQHA WP and earning points. I just bought a filly by My FInal Notice from Texas. She'll be next WP horse, but I will never sell Sid. How's it going with your herd????


Wow 17 love those older horses I wouldnt expect anhything less from Syd. Love to see pics of your new girl. My herds doing well getting ready to set up the breeding contract for Bourbon getting excited gonna breed her in May I think for an April baby.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

sierrams1123 said:


> hey iridehorses where are you from, if you don't mind me asking?
> I only ask this because I notice your location states SC but that you stated east coast.
> .


I'm outside Greenville. Born in Westchester Cty, NY but spent 20 years in Bucks County (outside Philly) before moving here 11 years ago.

Quality barrel horses seem to bring a premium price here but registered WP prospects, trail horses, with good breeding sell regularly in the $1,500 and under range. I still have contacts from NY to FL and TX. I don't know the market in New England but it sure sounds like it's still strong compared to here. A horse like the one the OP is looking at simply wouldn't bring that price tag here but that doesn't mean he isn't worth it where he is.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

We went and looked at him today. So far the best prospect...the right one? I don't know, but definitely a good prospect. A couple of issues...he was once a dude string horse, and has a little bit of attitude about people on his face a lot. With gentle hands, he seemed to get into frame okay. His previous owner attempted to game him too. Around here, gamers are different than true barrel racers. MANY (not all) gamers around here spur the snot out of horses, and rip on their faces but don't TRAIN. He was spurred and ripped. He's VERY sensitive to spurs. When his owner tried to spur him, he crow hopped, swished his tail and protested, before he gave in. I was about to walk out, but then we decided to let my daughter ride him (without spurs). That went much better. Only a couple of tail swishes in the first minute, then he didn't do it again. She had him walk/jogging, doing circles, pivots, hind/fore quarter turns, sidepassing, etc. 

I think he might be slightly downhill, but it didn't seem like he was too heavy on the front end or anything. He did seem to respond to the gentleness of a kid rather than a harsher adult. She is open to a 30 day trial at our facility. I'm going to try to ride him again next weekend, and have my daughter take her saddle so she can ask a little more of him and see just how sensitive he is. He is not a $3000 horse. Here are some pictures. It is hard to get pictures in an aisle way because I can't get far enough away. It looks like his feet are relatively level on the floor, but the stall walls look slanted. I hope you can get a better idea of him. 

Straight hocks? Slightly down hill? That's what I see.













































My daughter (9 years, 5') She's in a 15.5 inch saddle and the stirrups are slightly long, so she didn't get above a jog today.










My trainer's initial thoughts were "let's do the trial" but she just called and said lets ride him again, and see if we can push a few more buttons and see what his reaction is. We're coming off of a boarder at the barn having a bad wreck with her pony, and trainer is slightly paranoid about matching people to horses right now. The right horse is critical, and one that has too many or too sensitive buttons is not a good match. 

My thoughts: much better candidate than the rest. Needs some TLC, gentler handling, very sensitive. (all would be things my daughter would do well). Might be a little ****y, maybe too much so. Decent size, observes all that's going on around him, but doesn't "react" to it. He knew where the people were, what the other horse was doing, but didn't react to whips cracking, things falling, etc. Definitely high on our list of candidates.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

After looking at close ups of his head, he could very well be deaf. Paint horses with the color pattern he has, very high white on the head that extends above both eyes....are prone to deafness. My trainer had a few in the barn. This could be why he didn't respond to noise stimuli.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would strongly suggest that your trainer ride him also, not just your daughter. The trainer should be able to try and "push those buttons" a bit better than your 9 yr old. When wanting a horse for a kid, or a non-confident adult especially, I like to see this happen. They can flail their arms, yank a bit, bounce around, kick innappropriately(purposely) and generally be a little obnoxious to see how the horse reacts. I would think you would want a horse who is more forgiving and will put up with some of that, or at least know what he may do in thosse situations.

I think it is great the owner will let him go on trial-that will give you a good opportunity to get to know him for sure, but it is difficult with a 9 yr old.....they become attached pretty ewasily, so also good you are going to try him again prior. Hopefully the owner is amennable to less $$ for him-if not, you may have to walk away, at least for now, until he is for sale a bit longer and she realizes it.

Good luck-we will be looking for updates!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I didnt like the picture of someone standing behind him and his ears are flat back and his demeanor isnt to happy I'd worry about a kick that behvior for me esp with him intended for a kid would be a turn off not a deal breaker but something that would concern me I know my 10 yr old likes to clean feet.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I didnt like the picture of someone standing behind him and his ears are flat back and his demeanor isnt to happy


His ears are attentive to what is going on behind him. They are far from flat back as in a menacing way. I see his demeanor as just checking it out, not unhappy.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree. He is NOT looking crabby or annoyed at all. Simply paying attention.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> I agree. He is NOT looking crabby or annoyed at all. Simply paying attention.[/QUOTE
> 
> That my be but I'm still going with the side of caution.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

GotaDunQH said:


> After looking at close ups of his head, he could very well be deaf. Paint horses with the color pattern he has, very high white on the head that extends above both eyes....are prone to deafness. My trainer had a few in the barn. This could be why he didn't respond to noise stimuli.


 
No, he's not deaf. He heard stuff. He'd flick his ears, or raise his head, but he didn't spook or panic. He looked at everything with a concerned look but handled it. There are 4 APHA horses at our barn that have very similar markings and not a sign of deafness. He certain heard things, but just handled them well.

As for my trainer riding...she's off a horse for a while. She's recovering from a broken nose. I'll ride him and I think I'll see if my cousin will ride him also. She's a little less cautious than me, and a little more apt to push him to the point of frustration to see where his tolerance level is.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

How does he react to a regular bit if he is going to be ridden in western shows? I see you are riding him with a d ring snaffle and while snaffles are great for training and trail riding, you can't use that in Western shows. Did you ride him in anything else?


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> How does he react to a regular bit if he is going to be ridden in western shows? I see you are riding him with a d ring snaffle and while snaffles are great for training and trail riding, you can't use that in Western shows. Did you ride him in anything else?


The owner didn't have his tom thumb there that day. She gives lessons and is in the habit of putting a horse in a snaffle for a kid, but she and my trainer talked quite a bit about bits. He does take a mild port correction bit. Both owner and trainer said that the Myler my daughter is currently using would be a good bit for him. It's a level 2, short shanks, mild port.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

sierrams1123 said:


> I like him.
> I agree with the trainer to trainer thing, I do not claim to know it all but I can tell within five minutes of talking to someone about horses if they are full of knowledge or full of crap.
> Good luck and like I always say, you can always like them or dislike them in the add but until you get face to face you should not make your final judgment.
> I learned this ^^^ the hard way.


Sierramms, I'm stealing your second sentence for my signature.


----------

